# 2006 Altima Question?



## 2006altima (Sep 30, 2009)

My wife was driving her Altima yesterday and she said it felt like it lost power or like someone came up behind her and started trying to pull the car backwards and the service engine soon light came on then it was fine. Well today it done the same thing on the way to town and she stopped to get gas and it wouldn't start would just keep cranking. Well she let it set for a few minutes and it started right up. She went to the store and let it run while my sister set in it while she picked up a few things. On the way home she pulls up in the drive way and it dies and would just crank again but not start. It cooled off for a few minutes again and it fired right up. Anyone have any suggestions what might be wrong. I done some goggling and I'm guessing the crank sensor but wanted to ask you all. 

The SES light has been coming on for a year or so on and off and was told it was something to do with the catylic converter but wasnt a big deal if we could deal with the light on. Wife says the light will come on when it gets down to a half a tank and goes off when she fills it up. I know sounds crazy but I dunno. 

Any input would be greatly appreciated. 
2006 Nissan Altima
2.5S Automatic


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Could be the crank or cam sensors, or a number of other things; it would help to find out what code(s) are stored in it now. If replacing one, I would recommend replacing both as these sensors are a common problem on a number of Nissans. There is also a voluntary recall issued for stalling problems on 2002, 2005 and 2006 Altimas, so it may be worth checking with Nissan to see if there are any open campaigns.

Reference: NTB07-081

Date: December 8, 2007
VOLUNTARY RECALL CAMPAIGN
2002, 2005, 2006 ALTIMA / SENTRA ECM REPROGRAM (2.5L)

CAMPAIGN I.D. # R0712

NHTSA #: 07V-527
APPLIED VEHICLES:
2002, 2005, 2006 Altima (L31) with 2.5L engine
2002, 2005, 2006 Sentra (B15) with 2.5L engine

APPLIED VINs:

2002 Altima: 1N4AL11**2C 100000 - 719020 

2005 Altima: 1N4AL11**5C 100003 - 957025
1N4AL11**5N 400000 - 934180

2006 Altima: 1N4AL11 **6C 100004 - 271080
1N4AL11**6N 300001 - 462144

2002 Sentra: 3N1AB51**2L 700019 - 730184

2005 Sentra: 3N1AB51**5L 450088 - 597016

2006 Sentra: 3N1AB51**6L 450295 - 632423

NOTE: Use Service Comm to determine campaign eligibility.

INTRODUCTION

Nissan has determined that a defect which relates to motor vehicle safety exists in some 2002 and 2005-2006 model year Nissan Altima and Sentra vehicles equipped with the 2.5 liter engine. On some of these vehicles there is a possibility that the engine might stop running while being driven due to the program in the Electronic Control Module (engine computer). If the engine stops running while driving, this could result in a crash without warning. To prevent this potential condition, Nissan is conducting a Voluntary Safety Recall Campaign to reprogram the Electronic Control Module.

IDENTIFICATION NUMBER

Nissan has assigned identification number R0712 to this campaign. This number must appear on all communications and documentation of any nature dealing with this campaign.

NUMBER OF VEHICLES POTENTIALLY AFFECTED

The number of vehicles potentially affected is approximately 653,900

DEALER RESPONSIBILITY

It is the dealers responsibility to check Service Comm for the campaign status on each vehicle falling within the range of this voluntary safety recall which for any reason enters the service department. This includes vehicles purchased from private parties or presented by transient (tourist) owners and vehicles in a dealer's inventory. Federal law requires that new vehicles in dealer inventory which are the subject of a safety recall must be corrected prior to sale. Failure to do so can result in civil penalties by the National Highway Traffic Safety Administration. While federal law applies only to new vehicles, Nissan strongly encourages dealers to correct any used vehicles in their inventory before they are retailed.


----------



## 2006altima (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks for the info. Is there a ceartain milage that these problems might be happening at for the recall? This car has 179,000 miles on it. Thanks again!

My bro in law is taking it in today to check codes and hopefully fix it.


----------



## 2006altima (Sep 30, 2009)

Bro in law said its giving the code that could be either the crank or cam sensor so he ordered both and will be in tomorrow. Hopefully it will fix it.


----------



## 2006altima (Sep 30, 2009)

Well got both the sensors replaced and all is good now.


----------

